# Thankyou internet!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, the things you find when you're killing time til "an idiot abroad"!
Just been searching around on youtube and found loads of my favorite music from back in the day. I went to sooo many gigs, music was where pretty much all my money went when I 1st started working.
Tonight I've been watching That Petrol Emotion, Kingmaker, Jesus Jones, NIN, Carter USM, Neds atomic dustbin etc....ah the pleasure of it all:thumb:
Most of the gig footage I was probably at!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Jesus jones! Theres a blast from the past!

Had Neds Atomic Dustbin on the cd on the way home


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, some greats there Tim, along with Birdland, Mega City 4, the Family Cat, Corn Dollies, A House, The Bodines (not the Bodeans...), Wedding Present, see See Rider, Ride, Pwei....

I could go, once you start on you tube its hard to stop the memories!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Saw Birdland as the Bristol Bierkeller, Family cat so so many times, never liked MC4, PWEI again seen loads and Ride a load in Oxford before they got "well known"!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We were probably at a load of gigs together without even knowing!

As there was bugger in all in Swindon bar a House of Love gig at the college and a couple of Sarah Records bands at the Link (along with many a local band), we used to always go to the Bierkeller and to the Jericho Tavern in Oxford (my mate was at St Catherine uni so we use to sleep on the floor at his pad).

Saw a few bands at Bristol Studio (Pixies & New Model Army spring to mind) and some at Bristol Colston Hall (the Mission)

Did the occasional trip to London for the likes of Sonic Youth, Mudhoney, Dinosaur Jr etc as that was the nearest.

My mate who was at Plymouth Uni had a house mate who's brother was in the Family Cat, they were great live, but lacked it in the studio. Same with the Corn Dollies, brilliant live band (and the best fringe in music which i envied) but crap on vinyl.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Family Cat were brilliant. Especially loved the Tell em we're surfing album. They often used to double bill with Carter USM (Jon Beast...remember him??!) so was great to see them both.
My Friday and Sat nights from 1987-1990 were often in the Jericho Tavern (Witney boy myself) so by the sound of it we may well have been at the same place at the same time Lloyd!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is all flooding back to me, a few pints downstairs and then up the wooden steps on the outside of the building to the gig upstairs.

I think we used to get a bag of chips from the chippy on the other side of the road to the pub and then take the long walk back past the science labs to St Katz college, where is was something like 80p for a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale in the JCR/MCR. Kip over for the night on the floor, then go punting along the Cherwell on the college boats on the Sunday. Ah good times.


----------

